# Chemical fertiliser



## daniel19831123 (7 Jan 2008)

I was just browsing the web and I came across a few other company that sell chemical for lab purposes and they have potassium nitrate and potassium sulphate at a cheaper price. Would this be any different than those one that is sold by aquaessentials? 

Some people that I know claimed that they use fertiliser for terrestial plants for aquarium plants. mostly muriate of potash(KCL)  or sulphate of potash(K2SO4). Has anyone uses these compound in their tank? Is there any effect of these compound on invertebrates or fishes?


----------



## JamesC (7 Jan 2008)

Lab grade chemicals are just fine and will be almost identical to those sold by AE. Most people use garden (agricultural) grade with no problems.

I wouldn't add KCl as it doesn't take very much Cl to send plants into decline. K2SO4 is much safer but less soluble. As long as you don't go way OTT with your dosing all these chemicals are fine with fish and inverts.

James


----------



## ceg4048 (7 Jan 2008)

daniel19831123 said:
			
		

> I was just browsing the web and I came across a few other company that sell chemical for lab purposes and they have potassium nitrate and potassium sulphate at a cheaper price. Would this be any different than those one that is sold by aquaessentials?
> 
> Some people that I know claimed that they use fertiliser for terrestial plants for aquarium plants. mostly muriate of potash(KCL)  or sulphate of potash(K2SO4). Has anyone uses these compound in their tank? Is there any effect of these compound on invertebrates or fishes?



Hey Dan, do you have a link for the outfit selling KH2PO4 and KNO3?

Terrestrial Fertilizers can be used but they often contain Ammonium salts to derive a portion of their nitrogen. Danger...read the box contents.

Cheers,


----------



## johnny70 (8 Jan 2008)

I was given this link by a friend of mine..

HERE

They sell potassium nitrate and potassium sulphate and a trace mix. forgot to order the trace mix but I bought the  the other two.

Been dosing them for two weeks now, with the GH booster and Trace from AE. No problems so far!

JOHNNY


----------

